# My Uber Ride With a 4.3 Rated Driver



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

monday i needed too go to post office, market and 99 cent store and back home, trip cost $22.oo,
as soon as i got in his car he ask me two times for the destination address, he had to ask a 2nd time because
english is obviously not his first language, during our conversation he tells me he has been driving uber for two weeks and on his first day he was making clients lookup destination address before he would move his car, he thought that without the destination address in the uber app he would not get paid, i ask if he drive uber in LA where drivers only get $1.10 per mile, he replys is that good are bad, he then ask me what is the per mile rate here in fontana, i toll him you are driving uber in the inland empire market, you get $1.25 per mile, he say i just thats good, i say not really but it's better then LA,

keep in mind we are still having trouble communicating as english is obviously not his first language,
but we are getting help, we have an interpreter in the right front seat, his wife.

his uber rating was 4.3


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> monday i needed too go to post office, market and 99 cent store and back home, trip cost $22.oo,
> as soon as i got in his car he ask me two times for the destination address, he had to ask a 2nd time because
> english is obviously not his first language, during our conversation he tells me he has been driving uber for two weeks and on his first day he was making clients lookup destination address before he would move his car, he thought that without the destination address in the uber app he would not get paid, i ask if he drive uber in LA where drivers only get $1.10 per mile, he replys is that good are bad, he then ask me what is the per mile rate here in fontana, i toll him you are driving uber in the inland empire market, you get $1.25 per mile, he say i just thats good, i say not really but it's better then LA,
> 
> ...


Why are you reporting on this here?
What's the point?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I think the fact that his wife was riding with him was the punch line! I'd give him a 1 star. He is supposed to be able to accommodate 4 passengers


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I think the fact that his wife was riding with him was the punch line! I'd give him a 1 star. He is supposed to be able to accommodate 4 passengers


I gave an uber driver a 4 star for that reason when I paid a ride for my friend to go home. that's unacceptable bs. then again they are also why I get often 5 stars because im fluent in English and talkative


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

puber said:


> Why are you reporting on this here?
> What's the point?


I like cust to post here too. don't just limit it to drivers.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I think the fact that his wife was riding with him was the punch line! I'd give him a 1 star. He is supposed to be able to accommodate 4 passengers


I like the fact that shittiest and most entitled passengers are uberx drivers themselves.

What did he do to make his driver's job easier? Did he enter destination into the app? No.

Did he have to interview that poor driver about his life, especially if he straggled with his English? No.

Was his driver friendly? Yes.

But this rider reported his experience on this forum like an entitled hard to be pleased jackass.

I swear, my next passenger who tells me he drives or use to drive for ubex gets a nice 1 star from me.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

puber said:


> I like the fact that shittiest and most entitled passengers are uberx drivers themselves.
> 
> What did he do to make his driver's job easier? Did he enter destination into the app? No.
> 
> ...


wait, you're defending a driver who broke ubers rules and bashing a driver who might be upset someone like THAT drivers? :bigwtf: right there and should heavily consider to quitting.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

The guy is just trying to make a honest buck....


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I hold drivers to my level of service. don't fit it? then ill down rate you, sorry. and im not basing this on language issues because ive met folks who are nice and do their best with that. however having your wife or someone else un authorized to BE IN your car while you are on the clock is flat out disrespectful and lack of professionalism. Look, I know most of you gives two shits about doing this, but as anything in life either you do it right or you don't do it at all.


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> monday i needed too go to post office, market and 99 cent store and back home, trip cost $22.oo,
> as soon as i got in his car he ask me two times for the destination address, he had to ask a 2nd time because
> english is obviously not his first language, during our conversation he tells me he has been driving uber for two weeks and on his first day he was making clients lookup destination address before he would move his car, he thought that without the destination address in the uber app he would not get paid, i ask if he drive uber in LA where drivers only get $1.10 per mile, he replys is that good are bad, he then ask me what is the per mile rate here in fontana, i toll him you are driving uber in the inland empire market, you get $1.25 per mile, he say i just thats good, i say not really but it's better then LA,
> 
> ...


Your grammar is not exactly what I would call star pupil material. So, maybe you should not so harshly judge the 4.3 driver.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Many times I've asked my riders to either give me the address (instead of 10th & Main) or find the location in my PERSONAL phone.


----------



## Got Colonicked by Mr T (Sep 4, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> wait, you're defending a driver who broke ubers rules and bashing a driver who might be upset someone like THAT drivers? :bigwtf: right there and should heavily consider to quitting.


OH NO..he broke UBER rules.....say it isnt so


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> wait, you're defending a driver who broke ubers rules and bashing a driver who might be upset someone like THAT drivers? :bigwtf: right there and should heavily consider to quitting.


Doesn't it get HILARIOUS when folk get all protective of UBER "Rules" !!!

Uber - whose business model is predicated on breaking legislated transport laws in practically EVERY jurisdiction it establishes in!!

Who was that person on this forum that found that a fellow driver's decision to have his Wife along with him in a RIDESHARE vehicle was a terrible horrible breaking of Rules?

How many times does it have to be repeated! !!! Rideshare is for the convenience of the driver to occupy as many seats in his/her car, going the driver's way, at the driver's leisure!!

UberX is a cheap-ass, lawless attempt to break an established Taxi industry that have become lazy in their monopolies. Taxis have operated within legislated transport laws but forget the customer service imperative.

LMFFAO!! Breaking UBER rules!!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Many times I've asked my riders to either give me the address (instead of 10th & Main) or find the location in my PERSONAL phone.


I am not sure that letting a stranger have access to your phone is that safest thing to do.


----------



## Got Colonicked by Mr T (Sep 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Doesn't it get HILARIOUS when folk get all protective of UBER "Rules" !!!
> 
> Uber - whose business model is predicated on breaking legislated transport laws in practically EVERY jurisdiction it establishes in!!
> 
> ...


THE CEO little Travis is on record saying his goal is to blow up the transportation
industry as we know it and use driverless cars.......
As you said they violate all transport laws
Yet a driver having his wife in the front seat of HIS car is a nono


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Got Colonicked by Mr T said:


> THE CEO little Travis is on record saying his goal is to blow up the transportation
> industry as we know it and use driverless cars.......
> As you said they violate all transport laws
> Yet a driver having his wife in the front seat of HIS car is a nono


Hey! This is great value tonight. That is one funny Forum name you have there Col!

How about that Dude getting huffy about the Driver wanting to spend some time with the Missus. He probably has to drive 18 hours a day at the new rates.

Uber should capitalise on the fact they keep married folk apart and give every Wife a $20 credit in the new marketing drive called: "Ping Your Partner" and jump into the UBERPOOL of Love! Meet the lovely riders your Hubby spends 90% of his waking hours with!!


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

This is one of the few times I agree with painfree. Think about it from a passenger perspective. They just want to go from point A to point B as quickly and easily as possible. The language barrier is a tough one, especially when it interferes with the ability to navigate. This is a huge reason why the cab industry is in a shambles. Communication is a huge requirement for being able to drive a passenger in a vehicle. Secondly, what if the other person in the car wasn't his wife, maybe it was another guy, what if the guy had 3 other people in his car and only 1 seat available? The customer is paying for 4 seats. Uber rules or no, driver or not, painfree was at that time a paying customer and should expect some minimum standards for what he is paying. Plus, as drivers, you have to realize that if first time passengers got into this guy's car, it might be their last ride on Uber or Lyft, or Sidecar, or whatever other app based service is out there, the driver hurts our image and standards as a whole, which takes money out of our pockets. **** Uber? Sure, as a company, they don't treat drivers the way they should, but most of us choose to drive for them anyway because the amount of money that we earn hasn't fallen below our minimum threshold yet. So, until you hit that point personally, I would suggest that you do what you can to raise the image of ridesharing in general so that if you choose to drive for uber, lyft, or what ever else, you still have passengers who put money in your pockets.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> keep in mind we are still having trouble communicating as english is obviously not his first language,


I agree on all points, that's why nobody likes taxis, and he shouldn't be driving, BUT....... of all people YOU should not judge other people's language skills! It sounds like the post was written by 5 year old kid..... while riding a short bus..... wearing protective helmet


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Wait. He had 4.3 stars but was still active? What's Uber threshold for deactivation?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber Amway said:


> Your grammar is not exactly what I would call star pupil material. So, maybe you should not so harshly judge the 4.3 driver.


Now That's some funny shit.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

This is all B.S. First of all, Uber only states that a rider is entitled not to share the car with another passenger not of his choosing. It does not say you can never occupy a seat with someone else. In other words, the rider can tell you to kick out the passenger. I know the English in the contract is a bit fancy, but all you English "pros" should be able to handle it.

Secondly, my English is pretty good, I understand directions, but half the time people give me the name of a bar or an intersection. Unless its really obvious, I want the destination in the Uber app, to cover my ass, so someone can't accuse me of taking an inefficient route. Half the time the Uber app can't find the intersection, so I cross my fingers that the customer won't say they don't like my route. If there's any doubt, I ask for a preferred route. I never start a ride before I'm moving, btw. Despite my English skills, spotless car, and a native knowledge of my city, random people on very short trips without any problem have rated me a two or three. They have all been women. Maybe they think I'm too fat. My point is, you can't blame bad ratings on obvious things all the time.
So what if the driver confirms the street twice, maybe they have a slight hearing problem. The OP's English isn't that great either, so his post is laughably hypocritical. Why on earth doesn't Uber Require an address?

When I first started, I was seriously thinking of having my fiancee ride with me a couple of times for safety reasons. I see nothing wrong with it, if the passenger allows. The only reason I didn't do it is because I didn't want to risk him taking the bus home. Uber touts itself as a ridesharing service. I take words seriously. Rideshare has a specific meaning. It's false advertising to call itself a "rideshare" service, allow the drivers to charge peanuts to put themselves at risk, and then not be able to use their personal vehicle as a rideshare. THAT would not hold up in court.

And by the way, when I went in to talk to someone at Uber in person, I asked about the passenger thing. The Uber employee told me the only reason he wouldn't recommend it is because the passenger might not like it, not because it was against Uber's rules.

All I can say, is people are selfish and entitled if they think they should get exclusive use of a clean car and driver for .90 a mile in Chicago. How does it make our environment better to use all that gas for one person to drive short distances in a one ton vehicle?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Where in my post did i say I did not give driver an address, I made 4 stops do I need to give address of all 4 stops.

is wife was translating every word i said.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Where in my post did i say I did not give driver an address, I made 4 stops do I need to give address of all 4 stops.
> 
> is wife was translating every word i said.


PainFreePc you changed your avatar.... got me confused for a second.
By the way, did you managed to get a car?
Are you now an active Uber driver?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I am not sure that letting a stranger have access to your phone is that safest thing to do.


I open the nav app as they're sitting beside me, but I get your point. Thanks.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> This is one of the few times I agree with painfree. Think about it from a passenger perspective. They just want to go from point A to point B as quickly and easily as possible. The language barrier is a tough one, especially when it interferes with the ability to navigate. This is a huge reason why the cab industry is in a shambles. Communication is a huge requirement for being able to drive a passenger in a vehicle. Secondly, what if the other person in the car wasn't his wife, maybe it was another guy, what if the guy had 3 other people in his car and only 1 seat available? The customer is paying for 4 seats. Uber rules or no, driver or not, painfree was at that time a paying customer and should expect some minimum standards for what he is paying. Plus, as drivers, you have to realize that if first time passengers got into this guy's car, it might be their last ride on Uber or Lyft, or Sidecar, or whatever other app based service is out there, the driver hurts our image and standards as a whole, which takes money out of our pockets. **** Uber? Sure, as a company, they don't treat drivers the way they should, but most of us choose to drive for them anyway because the amount of money that we earn hasn't fallen below our minimum threshold yet. So, until you hit that point personally, I would suggest that you do what you can to raise the image of ridesharing in general so that if you choose to drive for uber, lyft, or what ever else, you still have passengers who put money in your pockets.


Exactly!

With Lyft, I had to MEET face-to-face with a Mentor who inspected the inside/outside of my car, got inside my car, engaged in conversation, had me navigate around the city for 10-15 mins, briefed on the Uber MOO, answered questions, and took a photo of my vehicle and me, BEFORE my packet was sent forward for approval.

With Uber, I sent them photos of my car, uploaded my OWN profile picture, waited a couple of weeks and received the phone. After a couple of weeks, they had a meeting and I received my "U" light (no longer available).

In Indy, our Uber "team" meets with us (at least) once a month for equipment issues, specific routes during events (like the 500 and concerts), questions, concerns, etc., and answers our emails within 24 hours (usually sooner). The last meetup I went to, I was excited to "meet" my fellow drivers and was a bit surprised to see how many struggled with English and/or indicated they drove a cab as well.

I not only believe WE should raise our standards, but Uber should as well. TrafficSlayer is right when he says that some of the complaints against taxi drivers is the inability to communicate.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> This is one of the few times I agree with painfree. Think about it from a passenger perspective. They just want to go from point A to point B as quickly and easily as possible. The language barrier is a tough one, especially when it interferes with the ability to navigate. This is a huge reason why the cab industry is in a shambles. Communication is a huge requirement for being able to drive a passenger in a vehicle. Secondly, what if the other person in the car wasn't his wife, maybe it was another guy, what if the guy had 3 other people in his car and only 1 seat available? The customer is paying for 4 seats. Uber rules or no, driver or not, painfree was at that time a paying customer and should expect some minimum standards for what he is paying. Plus, as drivers, you have to realize that if first time passengers got into this guy's car, it might be their last ride on Uber or Lyft, or Sidecar, or whatever other app based service is out there, the driver hurts our image and standards as a whole, which takes money out of our pockets. **** Uber? Sure, as a company, they don't treat drivers the way they should, but most of us choose to drive for them anyway because the amount of money that we earn hasn't fallen below our minimum threshold yet. So, until you hit that point personally, I would suggest that you do what you can to raise the image of ridesharing in general so that if you choose to drive for uber, lyft, or what ever else, you still have passengers who put money in your pockets.


You get it, thanks!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> The guy is just trying to make a honest buck....


This.

Maybe he is going about it wrong but until we get the universal translator from Star Trek....I hope things work out for him.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Maintains a 4.3, driving for two weeks, wife in the car? Awesome!

He went to a "different" training session perhaps....

We all got properly trained, right?

Pax want cheap fast rides, but drivers like this just can't deliver that.

If this driver gets rated badly it must be racist.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

I agree with the sentiments of the guy trying to make an honest buck, but having your wife as an interpreter as an UberX driver seems a little unprofessional to me. If we could all have our best friends or significant others ride with us during our driving shifts, that'd be fantastic! But the riders would feel uncomfortable even more than they already could be. Some passengers don't like to talk as it is. Imagine if you and someone else were having a lively conversation in the front two seats and they weren't speaking to either of you. If that was me in the pax's shoes, I'd rate 3 as the highest for professionalism and for not making the ride about me as the paying customer.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Taxi drivers do this all the time and they get twice as much in fares in my city.
Uber claims it's "rideshare", consistently in court. Rideshare is not a taxi service. The ride is NOT all about the "paying customer" if it truly is a rideSHARE.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I knew a taxi driver at grey hound station in riverside ca. This guy every night had 1 to 3 friends in his car.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Doesn't it get HILARIOUS when folk get all protective of UBER "Rules" !!!
> 
> Uber - whose business model is predicated on breaking legislated transport laws in practically EVERY jurisdiction it establishes in!!
> 
> ...


look, im the last person to defend uber in anything but to think this is rideshare is laughable. you and I are paid drivers. this isn't some HOV rideshare to commute to and from work. you are an electronic taxi driver. you are hailed electronically, therefore YOU have to follow what little and clear rules the company has set out for you. yes, they are bland and inconsistent but perhaps you need to place yourself in the pax shoes? maybe you never take uber/lyft/whatever the hell is out there. im starting to think a majority of the drivers out there thought this was something different than being a taxi driver.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> I agree with the sentiments of the guy trying to make an honest buck, but having your wife as an interpreter as an UberX driver seems a little unprofessional to me. If we could all have our best friends or significant others ride with us during our driving shifts, that'd be fantastic! But the riders would feel uncomfortable even more than they already could be. Some passengers don't like to talk as it is. Imagine if you and someone else were having a lively conversation in the front two seats and they weren't speaking to either of you. If that was me in the pax's shoes, I'd rate 3 as the highest for professionalism and for not making the ride about me as the paying customer.


So a Private motorist, subscribed to any one of the Dozens of true rideshare services that Have been operating for years before UBER should now allow the riders to control all aspects of the ride? Pick up time, contribution, pax no and load?

King Travis himself says he wants to break the a-hole Taxi Industry, but he isnt really playing fair using private motorists with the capital and cheap labour they provide whilst calling it rideshare! Its a ********* set-up. Always was.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> So a Private motorist, subscribed to any one of the Dozens of true rideshare services that Have been operating for years before UBER should now allow the riders to control all aspects of the ride? Pick up time, contribution, pax no and load?
> 
> King Travis himself says he wants to break the a-hole Taxi Industry, but he isnt really playing fair using private motorists with the capital and cheap labour they provide whilst calling it rideshare! Its a ********* set-up. Always was.


welcome to capitalism and free market. the one who managed to market themselves the best has pretty much won. its your choice to keep working for them or not. I agree that the taxi industry, at least here in the states, needs a good overhaul change of their ways. maybe uber is it. maybe uber is the "it" for todays market and will be replaced by a better more advanced, efficient and better ran company. But growth is painful at times. Look in todays market, bad PR is something companies can't take and at some point when the cuts of rates gets too low, service will suffer too. these are just some basic economics/business sense things people know. Its your choice to keep driving for low rates. Either do it or don't but stop being so bitter to innocent pax who have probably the slightest idea wtf is going on with uber and how it treats their contracted drivers. If there is one thing I've learned over the years in Customer service is that people in general are stupid and self absorbed in their own world that they don't know anything outside of it. They don't know you get jack for money or the cost of doing business. they assume you bank $$ because someone 4 years ago paid $300 for a 3 mile ride(and they only know this because someone FB posted it or it was on twitter).


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> If there is one thing I've learned over the years in Customer service is that people in general are stupid and self absorbed in their own world that they don't know anything outside of it.


 Well ain't that the truth! However, Uber maintains publicly and legally over and over that it is a rideshare service. Who are you or I to say otherwise? You talk about some hidden pact or rule about how customer is king or something, and your car is the customer's domain, well that isn't my problem because it wasn't in any of the stuff they gave me. If they call it a rideshare, then it's a rideshare, and the passengers know it's a rideshare too because it's all over the news, which these "savvy" customers would have read if they signed up for Uber in the first place.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Well ain't that the truth! However, Uber maintains publicly and legally over and over that it is a rideshare service. Who are you or I to say otherwise? You talk about some hidden pact or rule about how customer is king or something, and your car is the customer's domain, well that isn't my problem because it wasn't in any of the stuff they gave me. If they call it a rideshare, then it's a rideshare, and the passengers know it's a rideshare too because it's all over the news, which these "savvy" customers would have read if they signed up for Uber in the first place.


Although I tend to agree more with your viewpoint about the original OP issue, you also have to keep in mind the Uberspeak (sarcasm for Uber's permanent doublespeak): It is "rideshare", yes. But Uber also likes to present it as "Your private driver". Deceiving and lying is Uber's corporation core modus operandi.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> monday i needed too go to post office, market and 99 cent store and back home, trip cost $22.oo,
> as soon as i got in his car he ask me two times for the destination address, he had to ask a 2nd time because
> english is obviously not his first language, during our conversation he tells me he has been driving uber for two weeks and on his first day he was making clients lookup destination address before he would move his car, he thought that without the destination address in the uber app he would not get paid, i ask if he drive uber in LA where drivers only get $1.10 per mile, he replys is that good are bad, he then ask me what is the per mile rate here in fontana, i toll him you are driving uber in the inland empire market, you get $1.25 per mile, he say i just thats good, i say not really but it's better then LA,
> 
> ...


maybe it was a test ride for the new uber pool in LA


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> This is one of the few times I agree with painfree. Think about it from a passenger perspective. They just want to go from point A to point B as quickly and easily as possible. The language barrier is a tough one, especially when it interferes with the ability to navigate. This is a huge reason why the cab industry is in a shambles. Communication is a huge requirement for being able to drive a passenger in a vehicle. Secondly, what if the other person in the car wasn't his wife, maybe it was another guy, what if the guy had 3 other people in his car and only 1 seat available? The customer is paying for 4 seats. Uber rules or no, driver or not, painfree was at that time a paying customer and should expect some minimum standards for what he is paying. Plus, as drivers, you have to realize that if first time passengers got into this guy's car, it might be their last ride on Uber or Lyft, or Sidecar, or whatever other app based service is out there, the driver hurts our image and standards as a whole, which takes money out of our pockets. **** Uber? Sure, as a company, they don't treat drivers the way they should, but most of us choose to drive for them anyway because the amount of money that we earn hasn't fallen below our minimum threshold yet. So, until you hit that point personally, I would suggest that you do what you can to raise the image of ridesharing in general so that if you choose to drive for uber, lyft, or what ever else, you still have passengers who put money in your pockets.


"what if the other person in the car wasn't his wife, maybe it was another guy, what if the guy had 3 other people in his car and only 1 seat available? "

That is what RIDESHARE is all about Man! You accept a hugely discounted rate (to legal public transport alternatives) as a rider because a seat or seats have been made available to you. On the Driver's terms!

Please everyone get with the plot here. I'm convinced that most UBERx owner/drivers can provide better service than a Cab network. But at the prices that UBER pays its X fleet it is not sustainable. The costs that WILL mount up running a private car as a Cab will ruin some of the best folk out there. And Uber doesnt care about your forward losses because every $5 job that some UBERX driver takes 20 mins to complete and burns $2.00 in gas is one less $5 job that Lyft gets, and 1 less $10.00 job plus tip that a Cabbie gets!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Doesn't it get HILARIOUS when folk get all protective of UBER "Rules" !!!
> 
> Uber - whose business model is predicated on breaking legislated transport laws in practically EVERY jurisdiction it establishes in!!
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, Aren't WE all high and mighty. You drive for uber, call it a cheap-ass, lawless attempt to break yadda yadda yadda... So where are YOUR ethics if uber is so evil? uber is leading edge. The technology and resources that have gone into the business model are what you call 'a better mousetrap'! The money grubbing monopolies called 'taxi' companies didn't have the smarts to create and you cheer for the bureaucracy to lead you by the snout. Wake up! uber is still new, quitcherbitchin and go with the flow. Either that or quit. nuff said.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> Hmmmm, Aren't WE all high and mighty. You drive for uber, call it a cheap-ass, lawless attempt to break yadda yadda yadda... So where are YOUR ethics if uber is so evil? uber is leading edge. The technology and resources that have gone into the business model are what you call 'a better mousetrap'! The money grubbing monopolies called 'taxi' companies didn't have the smarts to create and you cheer for the bureaucracy to lead you by the snout. Wake up! uber is still new, quitcherbitchin and go with the flow. Either that or quit. nuff said.


Hello Jimmy Lee! I see you have an appreciation of traditional transportation looking at your Avatar.

I dont mind the implementation of new technology to make to allow a better interface between consumer and transport network.

Answer me this: is UBERx Rideshare or a Taxi Service?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

lol. You hit it. It is an improved interface between consumer and provider. Call it what you will, but do not call it a 'taxi'


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hello Jimmy Lee! I see you have an appreciation of traditional transportation looking at your Avatar.
> 
> I dont mind the implementation of new technology to make to allow a better interface between consumer and transport network.
> 
> Answer me this: is UBERx Rideshare or a Taxi Service?


Everyone (with half a brain) knows it isn't ridesharing - you aren't on your way to the pax's actual location so it can't be ride sharing. That said, the Uber app says (if UberX'ing) you have four seats available - this can't be the case if you have someone else in the car with you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> lol. You hit it. It is an improved interface between consumer and provider. Call it what you will, but do not call it a 'taxi'


Whats your problem with calling it a Taxi Service when Travis K himself has said he wants to shaft the Taxi Industry?


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Now That's some funny shit.


My motto is just the opposite......S.T.F.U. and get in the car !


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> monday i needed too go to post office, market and 99 cent store and back home, trip cost $22.oo,
> as soon as i got in his car he ask me two times for the destination address, he had to ask a 2nd time because
> english is obviously not his first language, during our conversation he tells me he has been driving uber for two weeks and on his first day he was making clients lookup destination address before he would move his car, he thought that without the destination address in the uber app he would not get paid, i ask if he drive uber in LA where drivers only get $1.10 per mile, he replys is that good are bad, he then ask me what is the per mile rate here in fontana, i toll him you are driving uber in the inland empire market, you get $1.25 per mile, he say i just thats good, i say not really but it's better then LA,
> 
> ...


On Monday I needed to go to the post office, the market, the Dollar store (minus a penny), and then to return home, the fare was $22.00.


Uber Amway said:


> Your grammar is not exactly what I would call star pupil material. So, maybe you should not so harshly judge the 4.3 driver.


That had to have been the longest sentence I've ever read ....At least he remembered the (.) at the end.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> The guy is just trying to make a honest buck....


Yesterday I couldn't spell uBeR ....Today "I" is one .


----------

